# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  نمونه اي از پروژه كتابخانه

## mormorbaba

لينك دانلود 

نظر يادتون نره .....

----------


## mormorbaba

بانك اطلاعاتي اكسس
كل پوشه را در درايو D كپي كرده و آن را اجرا كنيد

----------


## rio.2008

آدرس اش پاک شده اشت

----------


## barname_majid

عزیزم فایلی وجود نداره

----------


## mostafag

> عزیزم فایلی وجود نداره


سلام
به تاریخ ها هم یه نگاهی بیندازید  :متفکر: 
با تشکر

----------


## ALIMAHDE54

> سلام
> به تاریخ ها هم یه نگاهی بیندازید 
> با تشکر


سلام
دوست عزیز اگه شما تو خود انجمن آپلود میکردید همیشه میشد این سورس رو دانلود کرد 
شما اگه میشه این برنامه رو دوباره به خود انجن آپلود کنید تا همه بتونن از این برنامه استفاده کنن
ممنون

----------


## mostafag

> سلام
> دوست عزیز اگه شما تو خود انجمن آپلود میکردید همیشه میشد این سورس رو دانلود کرد 
> شما اگه میشه این برنامه رو دوباره به خود انجن آپلود کنید تا همه بتونن از این برنامه استفاده کنن
> ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز
مثل اینکه اشتباه شده!  :متفکر: 
این من نبودم که این تاپیک رو زدم 
به نام کاربران که در سمت راست هر پست قرار داره هم یه نگاهی بیندازید  :چشمک: 
با تشکر

----------


## mormorbaba

لينك دانلود اصلاح شد

----------


## mostafag

> لينك دانلود اصلاح شد


سلام دوست عزیز
با تشکر از شما به خاطر این برنامه مفیدتون
فقط اگه میشه برنامه نصبش یا همون Setup برنامتون رو هم بزارین
ممنون

----------


## gharibifariba

سلام
مرسی از پروژه ای که گذاشتید خیلی عالی بود اگر فایل داکیومنتش هم بود خیلی عالی می شد.

----------


## m.4.r.m

بدک نبود آماتور بود . ولی در کل موفق باشی

----------

